# Need opinions/thoughts



## carolineleigh (Feb 5, 2016)

I lost my virginity almost 3 weeks ago (February 4) to a guy who is now my boyfriend, and it was unprotected. About a week later (February 12), we had protected sex but found out that the condom broke. My ovulation day was supposedly February 9, but websites have told me different days and have also told me that I still could have been fertile on February 12. Ever since then I have had consistent cramps and nausea. I have had a strange food aversion to sushi, which is usually my favorite food. I have also started having cravings for pickles which I usually hate, and pizza from my university's dining hall. I tested using a First Response Early Response on February 19 and two days after that, and those tests came out negative. Just recently, what I thought was my period, came earlier than usual and was way lighter than usual. No blood clots, no tissue in my urine, and I only needed two pads. The blood wasn't like my regular period blood. It was the slightest bit mucousy, but mostly dry, and was a light pink color. The second day was a little bit more red, and the third day was the same light pink color from the first day. Today, the fourth day of this, was a little light pink but mostly brown. I started getting really tired yesterday and even took a nap which isn't normal for me. I have also been exhausted the past week and a half. And to top it off, I was extremely nauseous yesterday and this morning. I've also been very hungry and have put on some weight. 

Basically, I need an opinion on what the chances of me being pregnant are, and if I could be pregnant. I also don't know if the "period" that I experienced was implantation bleeding or not. And last but not least, when do you think I should test again? I have no idea what is going on with me. Everything just seems so off and I just have a feeling that I could be pregnant.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Get tested again*

The "period" you describe could be implantation bleeding (you are now pregnant), or just a light period, or a period you are having while pregnant which has happened to me, or spotting as a precursor to a miscarriage. You can also have spotting while pregnant (I've had this too) because my cervix was ajar. I would absolutely test again or go to a clinic and have a test there. You may want to go on the pill?


----------

